
Man Interrogated By FBI For Wearing Google Glass At The Movies [confirmed] - _pius
http://www.businessinsider.com/man-interrogated-by-fbi-for-wearing-prescription-google-glass-at-the-movies-2014-1?op=1
======
TDL
The original article that broke the story: [http://the-
gadgeteer.com/2014/01/20/amc-movie-theater-calls-...](http://the-
gadgeteer.com/2014/01/20/amc-movie-theater-calls-fbi-to-arrest-a-google-glass-
user/)

------
hindsightbias
> The officer asking the questions identified himself as "Bob Hope" of the
> "movie association" — presumably the MPAA

FBI, MPAA, ICE?

Before you voluntarily want to have a "terrifying" chat with someone for an
hour, you just might want to figure out who you're dealing with.

------
sp332
It's not FBI, it's ICE (Immigrations and Customs Enforcement) which is now
part of the DHS.

